# FR: Elles m'ont demandé de sortir avec elle(s)



## asktrish

Hi,
I'm practicing for the Test de Connaisance du Francais and I'm stumped on this practice question:

Annie et Simone m'ont demandé de sortir avec ELLE ou ELLES?

The correct answer given was "elle" and I have no idea why it's the plural elle.  Does anyone have any grammatical insight?

Thank you!


----------



## marget

asktrish said:


> Hi,
> I'm practicing for the Test de Connaisance du Francais and I'm stumped on this practice question:
> 
> Annie et Simone m'ont demandé de sortir avec ELLE ou ELLES?
> 
> The correct answer given was "elle" and I have no idea why it's the plural elle. Does anyone have any grammatical insight?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Welcome to the forum!

I don't understand your question.  Is the correct answer "elle" in the singular?  I would think it should be plural, since Anne and Simone would be feminine plural, elles.


----------



## Memess9

Astrish, the only why it could be "elle" is that "sortir avec quelqu'un" have at least two meanings :
- it can mean "going out" (like going out with your best friend at the cinema)
- it can mean "ask them" (Annie asked me if I would like to be her boyfriend, so did Simone)

Otherwise i don't know for another reason.


----------



## asktrish

Yes the correct answer was "elle."

So for sortir avec quelqu'un (on a date/for a relationship) "elle" would be correct implying that the two women asked him out separately?

Thank you.


----------



## Memess9

That's the point asktrish. tu as tout compris !


----------



## asktrish

Great. thank you for your help.


----------



## NemoNobody

"Annie et Simone m'ont demandé de sortir avec *ELLES*".

Sorry everybody, grammatically correct answer is definitively "ELLES" (plural), not "avec ELLE" (singular).

In English, this would be something like:

"Annie and Simone asked me out with *THEM*" (plural), not "with SHE" (singular).

The question of actual meaning (simply going out or going to bed) is irrelevant here: this is just plain grammar.


----------



## Memess9

you must be right NemoNobody but that means there is an error in the test!

That's why I tried to find a meaning who could explain it but I was wrong.


----------



## jann

There is another possibility.

If Annie and Simone asked you to go out with someone else, e.g., Jennie.  -->  They asked you to go out with her (Jennie, singular).  You would need context be able to know this...


----------



## tilt

jann said:


> There is another possibility.
> 
> If Annie and Simone asked you to go out with someone else, e.g., Jennie.  -->  They asked you to go out with her (Jennie, singular).  You would need context be able to know this...


That's precisely what I was thinking while reading the thread! 
It's the only option which could make _elle_ (singular) possible in this sentence.
_Elles _must be plural if it refers to the both of Annie and Simone, whether they asked the question separately or not.

That said, if the sentence reads in a test, without any context, singular is likely to be a mistake.


----------



## Tim~!

NemoNobody said:


> "Annie and Simone asked me out with *THEM*" (plural), not "with SHE" (singular).


"with HER"

I never understand why people choose an object pronoun for one person and a subject pronoun for the other.  It's simply an object pronoun for each person.


----------



## itka

> There is another possibility.
> If Annie and Simone asked you to go out with someone else, e.g., Jennie. --> They asked you to go out with her (Jennie, singular). You would need context be able to know this...



That's also the sentence I would think if "elle" is the right answer.


----------



## shrekspeare

I'm really not sure "elle" is the right answer... Does anyone know for sure?
I know the rule for the possessive adjectives like:
je leur ai demandé de ranger leur/leurs cahiers.
But I really wouldn't do it in that case....


----------



## Maître Capello

shrekspeare said:


> I'm really not sure "elle" is the right answer... Does anyone know for sure?


As jann explained, we _can't_ know for sure as it all depends on the context. However, without any further context, _elle*s*_ would be the most logical choice since usually you don't ask someone to go out with someone else but with yourself…

_Annie et Simone m'ont demandé de sortir avec elle*s*._



> I know the rule for the possessive adjectives like: je leur ai demandé de ranger leur/leurs cahiers. But I really wouldn't do it in that case....


This has nothing to do with the current dilemma. Please don't add more confusion!


----------



## NemoNobody

Tim~! said:


> I never understand why people choose an object pronoun for one person and a subject pronoun for the other. It's simply an object pronoun for each person.


 
Oops, simply my mistake: just translated back from French "elle"...


----------



## itka

> Does anyone know for sure?


Mais tout ce qu'on sait, c'est ce que nous dit Asktrish : 


> The correct answer given was "elle"


----------



## A-class-act

Là,Simone et Annie ont parlé d'une fille "elle" à toi,et ils ont demandé si tu veux sortir avec elle ou non.


----------



## molpy

the correct answer is unmiskatably "ELLES" because it's plural,i don't think in this sort of test they think about a date,a relation,in my opinion you should put "elles" because in the sentence Annie ET Simone.


----------

